# Very Delicate Question



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

While not wishing to offend anyone I am wondering at Chocolate's behaviour, I never observed a pigeon doing this before, and hubby and I are both a bit amused and a bit shocked and just wonder if other pigeons do this?

Hubby was playfighting Chocolate when she (or maybe he?) climbed on his hand and - how can I put this politely? Lets just say she had a good time with his hand, rocking her undertail back and forth.When hubby realised what she was up to he moved his hand and she flew off.

While we realise its all natural, I'm just interested to hear if it is "normal for pet pigeons".


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup its totally normal for pet pigeons because they think you are just like them (a pigeon). A lot of pet pigeons do that


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, very normal. Although probably shouldn't be encouraged!


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

I forgot to say that he she also had both wings up in a pose and spread tail, really posing beautifully.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

LovesPijjies said:


> While not wishing to offend anyone I am wondering at Chocolate's behaviour, I never observed a pigeon doing this before, and hubby and I are both a bit amused and a bit shocked and just wonder if other pigeons do this?
> 
> Hubby was playfighting Chocolate when she (or maybe he?) climbed on his hand and - how can I put this politely? Lets just say she had a good time with his hand, rocking her undertail back and forth.When hubby realised what she was up to he moved his hand and she flew off.
> 
> While we realise its all natural, I'm just interested to hear if it is "normal for pet pigeons".


I would say is normal. I had a Budgie do the same thing, though I was the mate.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yep, very normal pigeon-ness 

One of my rescues, Feather (a boy), would mate with anything - my knee if he was sitting on it, and even the computer mouse (till it fell off the desk).

John


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

John_D said:


> Yep, very normal pigeon-ness
> 
> One of my rescues, Feather (a boy), would mate with anything - my knee if he was sitting on it, and even the computer mouse (till it fell off the desk).
> 
> John


Thats funny.........


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's the downside of having male pet birds. Females lay eggs and have all the problems that come with that, and males drive you to the nest and do it with your hand.

Such a shame you can't spay or neuter them xD.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, definitely male pijie behavior, LP!

Now, if Chocolate is a BOY...what is Vanilla???

If Vanilla is a hen, I'm surprised Chocolate hasn't tried mating with her...AND, if he has and Vanilla is, indeed, a hen...watch for eggs!

Please keep us posted!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and her pijie "mate" MR. Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

They have pretty good imaginations I think.


With which, they may elect fantasy substitues.


Around here, the many non-release-ables, and, the pre-release-release-ables, any one has lots of choices for a Mate, and, they pair up, too..!


Even Hens who merely allow a transient servicing, to then build their own Nest by themselves, sit their own Eggs, and sit their own Babys, and raise them all by themself.


One sees about all the possible variations, when you live with them, and have a bunch of them to observe.



I could hang a sign on the front door here -
"Fresh Eggs! "


And it would be true!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty normal.... hear this, I had a pomeranian which grew up with pigeons around her all life. One of my black cock pigeon used to climb up on the pomeranian's head and try to mate  and this continued even after he was paired up with a hen pigeon


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a couple of birds that do that - not just pigeons! I reach in to change their food and water - they jump on the back of my hand and go for it!


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> Yep, definitely male pijie behavior, LP!
> 
> Now, if Chocolate is a BOY...what is Vanilla???
> 
> If Vanilla is a hen, I'm surprised Chocolate hasn't tried mating with her...AND, if he has and Vanilla is, indeed, a hen...watch for eggs!)



Ye Gads! Now I am very confused! 

I have seen Vanilla on Chocolate's back as I thought mating with him/her but if Chocolate IS male...............

Hubby and I have spent today asking Chocolate if he/she is male or female but he/she isn't saying............

On the other hand we are 99 per cent sure that Vanilla is male as he does the driving behaviour and the really majestic strutting and cooing.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Then you have two cocks paired up!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pawbla said:


> Then you have two cocks paired up!


Could very well be! When I first got Dom and Gimie, they got along very well as two males.

Then....along came WoeBeGone and Gimie was a goner. Dom is jealous and does not like Woe and will attack her if he can. Keeps Gimie busy, at times, protecting her! *sigh*

The good news is that Dom has forced Woe to fly more and now she will join Gimie on the cat scratching post and be safe from Dom with Gimie at her side! 

Never a dull moment!

But, does sound like Vanilla and Chocolate are compatible with each other. IF two males, you won't have to worry about eggs!  

Keep us posted...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

My pigeon, Stanley, has done that to my hand before too. That's how I was sure he was a male. I can always tell he is interested before he jumps on my hand bc he butters me up by preening my hand and beig extra sweet. I think it's hilarious! Guys... (sigh)  hehe


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

my pij bunny likes to coo and bend down and nuzzle her head in my hand and nibble,its sooo cute....then she pops out an egg pigeons are so odd lol i love them.


----------

